# Ol West BBQ Sauce



## westby (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't like to use too much sauce - never have.  I put a very light glaze on my ribs and chicken just before they are done and toss them back on the grill for 10-15 minutes to set up.  I also will put a small drizzle on top of my pulled pork sandwich with a little cole slaw.  Because of the little I use, I have never bothered making my own.  I have always used Sweet Baby Ray's mixed with a bit of Sriracha sauce for some heat.  A friend gave me a bottle of Ol West BBQ and Dippin Sauce and I am now hooked on it.  This is a sweet, thick, chunky sauce made with real brown sugar and I still like to add a squirt of Sriracha to it.  I now buy it by the case.  Just thought I would give any of you a heads-up that are looking for different sweet sauces.

Lance


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks! Sounds good, may have to try it.


----------

